# Ruger Blackhawk combo....



## Rick58 (Feb 3, 2006)

Am looking for a utility revolver for target plinking and as a hunting side arm (lower 48). Anyone have any experiance with the Ruger Blackhawk combo (38/357/9mm) in the 4- 5/8 inch barrel in SS. Thought this sounded like a versatile package, especially with the cost of 9mm ammo being so affordable. Would appreciate any feedback anyone could provide. Thanks


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I think they'd be pretty good for a combo revolver. If you just wanted something to plink with you might look at their 22lr/22Mag revolver too. That'd make a handy trail gun and 22lr is a lot cheaper then even 9mm. Either way Ruger makes a good revolver. :beer:


----------

